# TV interference from 12V systems?



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody knows of a solution for dealing with interference on a 12V motorhome TV caused by running other 12V systems

Lights and the Truma heater cause lines on the TV which go if I shut everything off. It is not major interference but can be a nuisance if viewing for any period of time



Any suggestions for dealing with this problem would be greatly appreciated



Regards

Paul


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If the wiring to all the gadgets is a bit small, the other appliances will cause a supply fluctation, but as most TV's have regulated power supplied, I'd be surprised if that was the cause.

Can you run a 240V supply to the TV and try it on mains? (If it has such as facility obviously)

We notive the occasional flicker on the Avtex in the trailer, but it does have its own feed, away from the water pump.

Peter


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

As Peter says try it on EHU. If it's ok your Tv is good internally (it will still be operating at 12v via a 240v to 12v transformer in the Tv) Could be your 12v leisure supply to the Tv or possibly even the aerial is running in a harness with an inductive load running through it (fluorescents or a motor). If it's ok on EHU then run a loose 2 core across the van from the leisure to operate the Tv( Existing supply disconnected) If it's ok supply needs rerouting. If not try a loose aerial lead. If it's the leisure supply and it's easy to rewire use 2 x single cables - pin them in a vice - pull straight together and twist them up with a drill. Common practice with CAN linked ecu's to foil disruption.John


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Are you using the TV with an antenna or a satellite system

Does the interference occur when the antenna or sat coax is unplugged

If so its coming up the 12v cable


You can wind some turns of the cable onto a ferrite core which should stop it

Phill


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

*thanks*

using satellite and still ocurs when unplugged

Any idea where I can pick up some ferite core?

Regards

paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Do you have solar panels?

I know of two instances where the panel controller has caused TV interference.


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello Paul1234,
Ferite core = Iron nail. :idea:


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

I purchased a pack of 4 split ferrite cores from E bay for a £5.

They just clip over the 12V supply cable

I have only tried for a short period but seems to have done the trick

Many thanks for the responses that pointed me in the right direction

Regards

Paul


----------

